# Lambeth Country Show 16-17 July 2011



## se5 (Apr 1, 2011)

(Apologies if this has already been mentioned - I couldnt find any references to it elsewhere in the Brixton forum)

It is now less than 16 weeks to go until the 2011 Lambeth Country Show and the Council in their handy way have launched a new website about the Lambeth Country Show  "to help you plan your visit"

www.lambeth.gov.uk/countryshow 

News item announcing this http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/News/2011/LambethCountryShow2011GoesOnline.htm


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh goodness.. just seeing the thread title made a little wave of happiness wash over me....


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

The 'cuts' had me worried but I am very pleased this is on


----------



## Crispy (Apr 1, 2011)

Woo!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Woo!



I see your Woo! and raise you WooWoo!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 1, 2011)

oh no! i'll be in croatia! first time i've missed since i've been in brixton


----------



## colacubes (Apr 1, 2011)

Does it make me sad that I have already booked annual leave for the Monday after?


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2011)

nah, just sensible


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2011)

I used to really like this too. Macka B followed by the Gordian Knot Society re-enacting Agincourt (or something) while drinking cider and judging who has the best marrows. Can't be beat, really.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2011)

Come up for it!


----------



## Onket (Apr 1, 2011)

Looking forward to this, as always.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Dogs
Hoops of fire


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Come up for it!


 
 That's not a bad idea. I'll see how I'm doing financially nearer the time. I've not been to London for ages. Han'll put me up I expect.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2011)

dragmeet?


----------



## Voley (Apr 1, 2011)

That'd be nice.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 1, 2011)

Ooooh


----------



## gabi (Apr 1, 2011)

I love the country show. Brixtons unofficial AGM 

Quite keen on the scarecrow contest this year


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2011)

*Starts to organise the after show party at the Albert


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Apr 1, 2011)

This will be my 10th I think, I've been taking the monday off after it for about 5 years


----------



## leanderman (Apr 1, 2011)

Love having this show on the doorstep. Will never again make the mistake of being on holiday the same time. Rus in Urbe!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 1, 2011)

Hope the music is better this year i.e. they take some risks


----------



## Greebo (Apr 1, 2011)

The queue for cider starts here.


----------



## strung out (Apr 1, 2011)

cool. will try and make this again


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 1, 2011)

Not been for about a decade.  Tempted.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 1, 2011)

Go on, you know you want to.


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 2, 2011)

Probably will. See if my sister is going. Or hang about you lot.


----------



## Voley (Apr 2, 2011)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Hope the music is better this year i.e. they take some risks


 
Has it not been that good of late then? Last one I went to was dub all day with a bit of Macka B thrown in to get things moving for a bit. It was great.


----------



## tarannau (Apr 2, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Not been for about a decade.  Tempted.


 
Get out of here. I think I'd have to have lost both legs, had a terminal wheelchair malfunction and to be stuck in Libyastan before I gave up trying to make the Country Show.

It's just a bloody fine day out. Some of my finest and most implausible memories - from police horsemen dancing in formation to 2 Unlimited, to white knights losing it to a chorus of 'did your mum make that shield,' through to impressive feats on Chucklehead - have centred around the Country Show. I'll be staggering home with a drunken smile and a generous armful of herbs again no doubt.


----------



## fortyplus (Apr 2, 2011)

tarannau said:


> Get out of here. I think I'd have to have lost both legs, had a terminal wheelchair malfunction and to be stuck in Libyastan before I gave up trying to make the Country Show.
> 
> It's just a bloody fine day out. Some of my finest and most implausible memories - from police horsemen dancing in formation to 2 Unlimited, to white knights losing it to a chorus of 'did your mum make that shield,' through to impressive feats on Chucklehead - have centred around the Country Show. I'll be staggering home with a drunken smile and a generous armful of herbs again no doubt.


 
Are you me?


----------



## wtfftw (Apr 2, 2011)

Did move miles away and got more disabled. *shrug*


----------



## Badgers (Apr 10, 2011)

Is is soon yet?


----------



## lordnoise (Apr 17, 2011)

AKA in my circles as the Brixton Cider Festival ! OOOOOOOOOOAAAAAARRRRRR !!!


----------



## Maggot (Jun 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Is is soon yet?


 It is now!

So looking forward to this, especially Ska Cubano.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2011)

Maggot said:


> It is now!
> 
> So looking forward to this, especially Ska Cubano.


 
Gonna be all win this. Please be sunny and stuff. 
Are Chucklehead confirmed?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 23, 2011)

Less than a month to go, and there'll be the art on Josephine Avenue as well.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 24, 2011)

What's the art on Josephine Avenue?


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...rt-Fair-Josephine-Ave-SW2?highlight=josephine


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are Chucklehead confirmed?



Emailed Chucklehead Cider to ask and got a fast reply:  



> Oh Yes!  Absolutely!  Two separate stalls outside this year.
> 
> See you there.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Urban Art 2011*



Maggot said:


> What's the art on Josephine Avenue?


 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/349819-Urban-Art-2011-16th-and-17th-July-Free-entry.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

I've never been to it - but you lot go on about it so much, it must be good, so I might well venture South this year


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> ....so I might well venture South this year


 
ooh er.....


----------



## marty21 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ooh er.....



well it was a lovely experience the last time i ventured south


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've never been to it - but you lot go on about it so much, it must be good, so I might well venture South this year


 
gone on Marty, we'll be gentle with you


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 24, 2011)

Why are so many things organised for that weekend? Damn, stuff and fiddlesticks.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 24, 2011)

Two stalls is a good idea!


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 24, 2011)

NVP said:


> That's not a bad idea. I'll see how I'm doing financially nearer the time. I've not been to London for ages. Han'll put me up I expect.


c'maaan! we've missed yer! return to civilisation!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 24, 2011)

Luicano is playing


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've never been to it - but you lot go on about it so much, it must be good, so I might well venture South this year


----------



## Onket (Jun 27, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> Two stalls is a good idea!


 
Wasn't there two stalls last year? Or perhaps there were two queues.

Looking forward to it, anyway.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 27, 2011)

just ordered some chucklehead as  a warm up

maybe 20 liters was a  bit much


anyone fancy a pint?


----------



## nagapie (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep, two stalls last year.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 27, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I've never been to it - but you lot go on about it so much, it must be good, so I might well venture South this year


marty, I now  EXPECT you to turn up, and will make a huge fuss of it next time we meet, if you don'y


----------



## Maggot (Jun 28, 2011)

The line up is here:  http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Country-Show/LineUp/index.htm


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 28, 2011)

Onket said:


> Wasn't there two stalls last year? Or perhaps there were two queues.
> 
> Looking forward to it, anyway.


There might've been actually, inside and outside? 

Is your little lady coming?


----------



## Onket (Jun 29, 2011)

That's the plan, yeah.


----------



## grit (Jun 29, 2011)

Looking forward to some chucklehead


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2011)

Onket said:


> That's the plan, yeah.




Right, the flower zone programme is here, but where is the entry form, we have jam to enter!


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 30, 2011)

And what a marvellous pair they are....


----------



## gabi (Jun 30, 2011)

Here

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Country-Show/GetInvolved/Competitions.htm


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 30, 2011)

gabi said:


> Here
> 
> http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/Country-Show/GetInvolved/Competitions.htm


Cheers


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 30, 2011)

Onket said:


> That's the plan, yeah.


 
we will try and come down too! I'll bring that thing.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 30, 2011)

I will bring that thing too


----------



## nagapie (Jun 30, 2011)

Line up looks great. Not one but three reggae greats on the Sunday. I got to stay late last year so it's my turn to take the baby home this time but I want to see the Afro Beat All Stars on Saturday and so does mr nags.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I will bring that thing too


there is no point us both bringing it... maybe you could bring the other thing.


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2011)

If people are bringing thing, I want a bit of it.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 1, 2011)

Onket said:


> If people are bringing thing, I want a bit of it.


 
Are you still bringing your little lady....


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 1, 2011)

Onket said:


> If people are bringing thing, I want a bit of it.


 
you can have ALL of it.


----------



## Onket (Jul 1, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Are you still bringing your little lady....



Yes.



rutabowa said:


> you can have ALL of it.


 
Excellent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 1, 2011)

best line up in ages. haven't sorted anywhere to stay though yet. need to pick a mate who'll stay up as late as me!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 1, 2011)

I might venture London-wards for the Sunday

If there's any functioning train service from this bit of the world...


----------



## nagapie (Jul 2, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> best line up in ages. haven't sorted anywhere to stay though yet. need to pick a mate who'll stay up as late as me!



I'm sure there'll be a few. 

So I take it you won't babysit during the Afro Allstars


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 3, 2011)

Incredible line-up planned for Sunday - going to try and wriggle out of where I'm supposed to be that day.

Horace Andy, Johnny Clarke AND Luciano


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 3, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I might venture London-wards for the Sunday
> 
> If there's any functioning train service from this bit of the world...


 
Thames link to Herne hill is your best bet.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 3, 2011)

19sixtysix said:


> Thames link to Herne hill is your best bet.


 
It doesn't run at the weekends.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 8, 2011)

It'd be nice if the lineup actually reflected music in Lambeth 

Usual ultra-safe selection and what's the betting Luciano fails to show.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 8, 2011)

Has corax said he's coming yet? I've not been able to nag him this week.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 12, 2011)

You all meeting up somewhere at some particular time then? seeing as I won't recognise half you southerners I might need a facebook invite or whatever...


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 12, 2011)

I will be hanging round the outside Chucklehead tent about 2ish. You will recognise me because I will be the shortest and the most red headed person in Brockwell park 
I am also in a baaaad mood and have arranged to have Monday off so will quite possibly be staggering about


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2011)

vauxhallmum said:


> I will be hanging round the outside Chucklehead tent about 2ish. You will recognise me because I will be the shortest and the most red headed person in Brockwell park
> I am also in a baaaad mood and have arranged to have Monday off so will quite possibly be staggering about


 
That's inconvenient.  Do you think you could cover up please.  Every year we keep our eyes out for red-headed women as we normally bump into our friend over there once a year    Now I'll probably keep spotting you


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 12, 2011)

*braces self for having vauxhallmum shouted at self*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> *braces self for having vauxhallmum shouted at self*


 
Are you a redhead?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 12, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are you a redhead?


 
yes, minnie.  So is shifty.  this could prove confusing.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not short, but will become a redhead just to add to the confusion.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 12, 2011)

I know shifty so I can rule her out.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 12, 2011)

Unless there's identical twin ness going on.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 12, 2011)

What day and what time for most urbs? I blates can't do both days.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> yes, minnie.  So is shifty.  this could prove confusing.



Oh, I've never really thought of you as a redhead, but I'm not reall ysure what colour you are



Belushi said:


> I'm not short, but will become a redhead just to add to the confusion.



Just don't make it shoulder length


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 12, 2011)

I go from fake dark red to fake faded red over a period of weeks before starting again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I go from fake dark red to fake faded red over a period of weeks before starting again.


 

What will you be in the weekend?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 13, 2011)

Depends whether i dye my hair before then or not.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 13, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Depends whether i dye my hair before then or not.


 
same here, tbh. And don't worry, shouting's not my thing


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 13, 2011)

I mean people looking for you.... 3 shortarse redhead urbs


----------



## Ms T (Jul 13, 2011)

There is much room for confusion here, as I can confirm that shifty and quimmy are both shortarsed redheads.  If it helps, VM, I am tall and blondish.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 13, 2011)

Ms T said:


> There is much room for confusion here, as I can confirm that shifty and quimmy are both shortarsed redheads.  If it helps, VM, I am tall and blondish.



Luckily, I know what you look like so if I see you with two redheaded ankle biters, I'll assume one of them's Vauxhall


----------



## keithy (Jul 13, 2011)

Me and bloke are likely to be coming wtfftw!


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Luckily, I know what you look like so if I see you with two redheaded ankle biters, I'll assume one of them's Vauxhall


 
we should start a band


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 13, 2011)

vauxhallmum said:


> we should start a band


 
What will you call yourself?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 13, 2011)

the redhead anklebiters, obvs.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 13, 2011)

keithy said:


> Me and bloke are likely to be coming wtfftw!


 
Yay!
Which bloody day? I'm working on a saturday assumption.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 13, 2011)

Apparently it's going to rain both days.

Is all your hair dye colourfast?  

























*ducks*


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

I'll be there!












Watching...


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> I'll be there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We'll find you.  I know exactly what you look like now you've joined Facebook.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> We'll find you.  I know exactly what you look like now you've joined Facebook.


 
Do you fuck. That said my face is all over the ugly mug thread so it shouldn't be that difficult. This is where that whole mask clause in our employment contract came a bit unstuck btw.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 13, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Do you fuck. That said my face is all over the ugly mug thread so it shouldn't be that difficult. This is where that whole mask clause in our employment contract came a bit unstuck btw.


 
I don't really frequent the ugly mug thread.  Are you telling me that's not really you with the cat hat wearing a mini skirt?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 13, 2011)

Aye, disappointing innit?


----------



## keithy (Jul 13, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> Yay!
> Which bloody day? I'm working on a saturday assumption.


 
I dunno, think Saturday but not sure when people are going. Got a few other things to fit in


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

Was not sure if we were going to be in town but WE ARE and WE ARE going to be there  

Weather looks pretty shitty but hopefully the ground is pretty dry and maybe it will all blow over


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2011)

The weather reports aren't getting any better 

I'll be there whatever the weather!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

They're not are they  loos like the sun might pop out at about 3-4pm on the Saturday though.

I think I might wear my wellies


----------



## Greebo (Jul 15, 2011)

If I can, I'll be there for part of both days.  Dark haired shortarse with a hiking pole and a large black & red rucksack (for carrying the apple juice & chucklehead).


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2011)

are most of us shortarses then?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Not me, I'm a Nordic giant.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2011)

Greebo said:


> If I can, I'll be there for part of both days.  Dark haired shortarse with a hiking pole and a large black & red rucksack (for carrying the apple juice & chucklehead).


 
What colour's your hiking pole?


----------



## Dooby (Jul 15, 2011)

I generally find out I was there from the photographs


----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)

Dooby said:


> I generally find out I was there from the photographs


 
I know that one.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

we will be there on Sunday


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 15, 2011)

Can't come, feckin summer school


----------



## Greebo (Jul 15, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What colour's your hiking pole?


Why, are there that many people using them?   Grey & black.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 15, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Can't come, feckin summer school


Never mind, there's always next year.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Why, are there that many people using them?   Grey & black.


 
They might need them to help get themselves out when they get stuck in the mud when it rains


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> we will be there on Sunday


 boo.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 15, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Never mind, there's always next year.


 
I will go and reprezent for SE URbanites in Bath instead....


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2011)

It's threatening to be as bad as Jayday 2003 in Brockwell Park. 







http://www.urban75.org/photos/protest/jayday.html


----------



## leanderman (Jul 15, 2011)

Will attend, between the showers. Need to sample this legendary cider again.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

What time does it start on Sunday?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 15, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> boo.



sorry - other stuff to do on Saturday


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm another shortarse who will be there.

Does anyone know if they sell plants on both days, Mr Shakes is worried that if we leave it to Sunday they will have run out


----------



## Greebo (Jul 15, 2011)

AFAIK they have done in previous years - but you may get a slightly better choice first thing on Saturday.  FWIW  a lot of the plant stalls are okay with you paying for stuff, then leaving it there to collect later that day.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 15, 2011)

marty21 said:


> What time does it start on Sunday?


 
11.30 ish - the same as on Saturday, and there's nothing to stop you wandering around before then.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 15, 2011)

i'll be about at some point both days i'm sure.  so you can all stop worrying.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 15, 2011)

*stops worrying* 

I'm committed to being there tomorrow.   Sunday will depend on stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

bluestreak said:


> i'll be about at some point both days i'm sure.  so you can all stop worrying.


 
Phew


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll probably be there both days on and off and if you see me and I ignore you, I apologise in advance.  I'm often wandering around in my own little world totally oblivious, and I'm crap at names and faces anyway.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 15, 2011)

Is there a designated U75 meet up?  Traditionally it was 2ish by the Chucklehead on the Sat (iirc) - is this still the case?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 15, 2011)

I've certainly heard mutterings about chucklehead not heard a time though.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 15, 2011)

Vauxhallmum said 2ish in post 78 on this thread - seems as good a time as any other IMHO


----------



## playghirl (Jul 15, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Is there a designated U75 meet up?  Traditionally it was 2ish by the Chucklehead on the Sat (iirc) - is this still the case?


 
I'll be there!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2011)

Chucklehead?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 15, 2011)

The infamous cider - apparently there'll be 2 chucklehead stalls though, so if you don't see any shortarses (or other urbanites) near one, head for the other.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 16, 2011)

Weather forecast gets worse.  Hopefully going to catch the FELA (afro-funk) band at the end today.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, I'm off out but the rest of the gaijin clan will be there and then I'll join later.  Friend is having her son's 2nd b'day party also from 2-4pm so will be splitting the time probably.  

WHY isn't it glorious sunshine... ?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 16, 2011)

I was going both days but I've hurt my knee  I think I'll rest up today and go tomorrow.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 16, 2011)

Can't go today.......have to go a 1st...A 1ST.....A FUCKING 1ST BIRTHDAY PARTY......

As if it's not bad enough that parents think their geniuses for having the baby in the first place, they then wanna gather you to congratulate them on being able to get a child through a year of it's life.........

.......and I'm gonna miss the country on a Saturday for the first time in 20 FUCKING YEARS......

Breathe.....

It's cool.......

Commitment to family and friends is good, positive and builds healthy relationships which enhance your life and make you happier.......

GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2011)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Can't go today.......have to go a 1st...A 1ST.....A FUCKING 1ST BIRTHDAY PARTY......
> 
> As if it's not bad enough that parents think their geniuses for having the baby in the first place, they then wanna gather you to congratulate them on being able to get a child through a year of it's life.........
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaand breathe!!

Poor (((Nanker)))  Can you get hopelessly drunk to help you through the celebrations? Or teach a number of small children how to shout "BUM!" really loudly?

Hope it isn't as bad as you anticipate


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2011)

A bit wet and windy - should be fun if anyone's bringing golf umbrellas.


----------



## gabi (Jul 16, 2011)

looks fucking awful out there. ill go anyway tho. wellies.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2011)

just cycled through the park (and got caught in a shower) it is wet, and grey, but not too muddy, yet.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2011)

It might improve, plenty of time yet.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2011)

True, I'll be heading down whatever - can duck into a tent for the big downpours if there are any. Not sure how it'll affect the owl and dog shows though


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2011)

Greebo said:


> 11.30 ish - the same as on Saturday, and there's nothing to stop you wandering around before then.


 
cheers - will no doubt be trying to persuade mrs21 that there is some interesting bric a brac in the chucklelhead cider tent


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2011)

marty21 said:


> cheers - will no doubt be trying to persuade mrs21 that there is some interesting bric a brac in the chucklelhead cider tent


 
AFAIK it's usually in the food tent.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 16, 2011)

Fucksake rain


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2011)

Greebo said:


> AFAIK it's usually in the food tent.



that might help if she is hungry


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 16, 2011)

It's pissing down in Brixton...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2011)

downpour has just started...  not sure the owls will be out just yet. It _will _pass!


----------



## nagapie (Jul 16, 2011)

Yep, weather crap. Hoping it lets up a bit by 1.30 when I'm planning on going.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, just woken up with a hangover that may kill me. The outdoors does not look appealing right now. Will get over there later no doubt


----------



## Ms T (Jul 16, 2011)

Fucksake.

Hendo has just gone swimming!


----------



## alcopop (Jul 16, 2011)

The nice pork sandwich/roll place aren't allowed to trade because of health and safety issues. Boo


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> downpour has just started...  not sure the owls will be out just yet. It _will _pass!


 
Yes, it *will* blow over


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2011)

Ms T said:


> Fucksake.
> 
> Hendo has just gone swimming!


Perfect weather for a swim imo... usually get the pool to yourself


----------



## TruXta (Jul 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, just woken up with a hangover that may kill me. The outdoors does not look appealing right now. Will get over there later no doubt


 
Man up! Says I who probably won't be there.


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 16, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> downpour has just started...  not sure the owls will be out just yet. It _will _pass!


It won't pass, it's only going to get worse, the apocalypse begins, life's so utterly pointless, we're all doomed, DOOMED!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2011)

I am hungry too and there is jerk round the corner


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2011)

EastEnder said:


> It won't pass, it's only going to get worse, the apocalypse begins, life's so utterly pointless, we're all doomed, DOOMED!!!


 
I might go back to bed then


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2011)

EastEnder said:


> It won't pass, it's only going to get worse, the apocalypse begins, life's so utterly pointless, we're all doomed, DOOMED!!!


In which case a pint of chucklehead is the way to go


----------



## nagapie (Jul 16, 2011)

The rain started at 11.30 and predicted to tail off by 7. God hates the Lambeth Country Fair.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2011)

beeb says 4pm


----------



## colacubes (Jul 16, 2011)

EastEnder said:


> It won't pass, it's only going to get worse, the apocalypse begins, life's so utterly pointless, we're all doomed, DOOMED!!!


 
This is the wrong attitude.



diddlybiddly said:


> In which case a pint of chucklehead is the way to go



This is the right attitude.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2011)

nipsla said:


> This is the right attitude.


I am currently deciding which dress goes with my wellies


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 16, 2011)

nipsla said:


> This is the wrong attitude.


I think I can see ice bergs coming down the high street...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 16, 2011)

It's tipping down at the moment.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2011)

*digs out wellies


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

Now, are we to believe the BBC.  Light rain today 

If today's rain is *light*, then tomorrow must be monsoonal 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/8?search=london&itemsPerPage=10&region=uk


----------



## leanderman (Jul 16, 2011)

Exactly. Currently recreating the country fair at home with burgers, booze and the children's stuffed owls


----------



## Dooby (Jul 16, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> I am currently deciding which dress goes with my wellies


 
Exactly what I've been doing for the last 5 minutes. Though am sitting round wearing nothing in the meantime coz nothing does


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2011)

alcopop said:


> The nice pork sandwich/roll place aren't allowed to trade because of health and safety issues. Boo


 
This is not good news, unless the health and safety issues were food related


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2011)

Dooby said:


> Exactly what I've been doing for the last 5 minutes. Though am sitting round wearing nothing in the meantime coz nothing does


I've gone for spots


----------



## Belushi (Jul 16, 2011)

Me and froggy should be there around 3ish


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Me and froggy should be there around 3ish


 
Oh, there you are. It's raining!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 16, 2011)

Cloud is lifting. Lightening up.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't own any wellies. What is this shit?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Cloud is lifting. Lightening up.


 

yes, quite clear looking over London now.  Not sure how long it'll last


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I don't own any wellies. What is this shit?



Wellies are for wimps


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2011)

Do I see the sun through yonder window?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2011)

The torrential precipitation is easing off in the east end, which is relevant to _me_.

But, I mean to say; how is one supposed to lie about swigging rat-catcher in the aftermath of this weather?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Do I see the sun through yonder window?


 
No sun through my windows.  Have you had too much Chucklehead?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2011)

I think we'll be late.... think it's stopped raining now.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2011)

It's almost balmy now!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

editor said:


> It's almost balmy now!


 
I see a massive rain cloud over central London heading in your direction






































just joking























for now


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 16, 2011)

Having been out and about on the bloody bike this morning, I'm reminded it's just warm summer rain and soggy park - stay calm and get mashed.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 16, 2011)

Report from the front:

It is not raining

Queue for chucklehead is minimal

That is all


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2011)

Right... wellies are on, leaving now.. be there in 5-10 mins!!


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 16, 2011)

The sun's out.  Come out come out.


----------



## alcopop (Jul 16, 2011)

No was paperwork related


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2011)

You lightweights - I was down there from 12, waiting for it to stop raining so I could get my camera out.  FWIW one of the Chucklehead stalls is bigger than the other (the larger on has a fundraising for son of chucklehead on the front of it), and the main arena was IMHO more difficult to find than usual.  

Anyone with long hair (even tied back) may prefer to avoid the 2 hair accesssory stalls in the craft tent - IMHO the stallholders were a bit pounce-happy.

In other news, the veg animals were good, including a royal wedding coach with the couple in it, a trio of dogs, and a caterpillar.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 16, 2011)

Not going today, might make it tomorrow.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 16, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Not going today, might make it tomorrow.


 same.


but also. I've not been for about a decade. I might just wait til there's better weather.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> I might just wait til there's better weather.


This year, next year, sometime, never, then.  FWIW last year's one was hotter and drier.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 16, 2011)

I want to sit on the grass. 

I might budget better next year as well. See how I feel tomorrow innit.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 16, 2011)

I just heard that the craft club got a silver medal in the Jam competition - well done to the craft club.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I didn't see a single person I know, except RubyTooGood and I didn't say anything to her


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

Greebo said:


> You lightweights - I was down there from 12, waiting for it to stop raining so I could get my camera out.  FWIW one of the Chucklehead stalls is bigger than the other (the larger on has a fundraising for son of chucklehead on the front of it), and the main arena was IMHO more difficult to find than usual.
> 
> Anyone with long hair (even tied back) may prefer to avoid the 2 hair accesssory stalls in the craft tent - IMHO the stallholders were a bit pounce-happy.
> 
> In other news, the veg animals were good, including a royal wedding coach with the couple in it, a trio of dogs, and a caterpillar.



I'm wondering if I mistook the caterpillar for a crocodile?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 16, 2011)

I saw a Madagascar cockroach by mistake.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm wondering if I mistook the caterpillar for a crocodile?


 
There was a crocodile at one end but if I remember right, there was a caterpillar made of radishes roughly in the middle.


----------



## temper_tantrum (Jul 16, 2011)

wtfftw said:


> I want to sit on the grass.
> 
> I might budget better next year as well. See how I feel tomorrow innit.


 
I'm going to pop down tomorrow, I think 
Text me if you go, yeah?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 16, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Anyone with long hair (even tied back) may prefer to avoid the 2 hair accesssory stalls in the craft tent - IMHO the stallholders were a bit pounce-happy.


I don't even have long hair and they pounced... I almost told them to f-off... I think they might be a bit less pouncey tomorrow!



marty21 said:


> I just heard that the craft club got a silver medal in the Jam competition - well done to the craft club.


We did *proud* 

I had that jam on toast this morning I did


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

Greebo said:


> There was a crocodile at one end but if I remember right, there was a caterpillar made of radishes roughly in the middle.



ah right, couldn't be arsed waiting around for people to move so I could see what was there.  There were more important things to investigate in the next tent


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2011)

So - did you get any more plants?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2011)

LOADS OF FUN.. yes our jam came 2nd place.  HURRAH!  I think diddlybiddly got photos.

Back again tomorrow to actually look at things rather than just drink cider.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> LOADS OF FUN.. yes our jam came 2nd place.  HURRAH!  I think diddlybiddly got photos.


Here's one:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

Greebo said:


> So - did you get any more plants?



A few.  Found some Red Baron/Japanese Blood Grass that I wanted.  Bit pissed off about having to pay £4.50 for a bit of grass though, but it is pretty.  Got another Boston Fern as a back-up in case my other one dies in the winter, a Harmony (I'm not sure what that is) and another Coreopsis.  The three of them together cost £5.  Bought another hot pepper plant.  Was tempted to get a bell-pepper one but resisted and a Campanula which I thought I could shove in a hanging basket.  Read a couple of minutes ago that Campanula can be invasive  

There was a man there with ferns as well.  I asked him if he had half a dozen different ferns that I like and he didn't have any of them except the Dicksonia Antarctica which is really, really slow-growing anyway) and another one.  There were a couple there I might get though.  They're 3 for £10, quite small but haven't really seen any better deals anywhere, so may be tempted tomorrow.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 16, 2011)

Right. Torrential rain, wellies and all. Spirit of the blitz for tomorrow


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

vauxhallmum said:


> Right. Torrential rain, wellies and all. Spirit of the blitz for tomorrow


 
Did you not go today?

Waste of time looking for redheads, there was loads of 'em


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jul 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Did you not go today?
> 
> Waste of time looking for redheads, there was loads of 'em


 
No will be there tomorrow with red dye running down my face. plus wellies


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

vauxhallmum said:


> No will be there tomorrow with red dye running down my face. plus wellies



I refuse to walk up and down past that cider tent looking like a stalker looking for urbanites that I've never met.  Hard enough looking for people I know IRL.    Did it half a dozen times today


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2011)

So did I


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

Greebo said:


> So did I



Maybe we passed each other half a dozen times


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2011)

tomorrow's weather looks really bad...


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2011)

Bound to be a dry hour or so though.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 16, 2011)

For the doubters.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

nagapie said:


> For the doubters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Is that you with some Chucklehead?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

I spent an hour in front of the main stage.  Anyone else there?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 16, 2011)

Not for long, and not while they were on.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I spent an hour in front of the main stage.  Anyone else there?


I was there! They really funked up the place. A lot of fun. I haven't danced in the pouring rain_ for yeeears_ - loved it!


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 16, 2011)

temper_tantrum said:


> I'm going to pop down tomorrow, I think
> Text me if you go, yeah?


 not. Entirely skint.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 16, 2011)

Loved the Afro-Funk allstars rain and all ,  thought the heavy handed police bit at the end ,i.e. 6.30 , was OTT and unnecessary, they were coming in trying to tell everyone to go home, it wasn't busy ?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 16, 2011)

DJWrongspeed said:


> thought the heavy handed police bit at the end ,i.e. 6.30 , was OTT and unnecessary, they were coming in trying to tell everyone to go home, it wasn't busy ?


They've done that ever since there was some sort of steaming thing and stalls got robbed plus gang skirmishes.


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 16, 2011)

It was all families today though, none of that yoofs/gang stuff at all. At least in my experience...

Probably worried about getting their trainers muddy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I was there! They really funked up the place. A lot of fun. I haven't danced in the pouring rain_ for yeeears_ - loved it!


 
I was right at the front.  Well pleased as I'm short!


----------



## nagapie (Jul 17, 2011)

I was at the front for the Afo All Stars. They were well good but too short.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2011)

Weather seems to be a bit better today or am I just wishful thinking? Should try for an early start if possible. 

Looking forward to it today and need to find some good food as I never ate yesterday. More time at the main arena I think and want to see the Berkley Owls then the Essex Dogs Display Team.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Weather seems to be a bit better today or am I just wishful thinking? Should try for an early start if possible.
> 
> Looking forward to it today and need to find some good food as I never ate yesterday. More time at the main arena I think and want to see the Berkley Owls then the Essex Dogs Display Team.



It's still windy but drier, and the light's much better.   Not swampy either.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2011)

Bit blurry but a cool looking chap nonetheless


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2011)

Greebo said:


> It's still windy but drier, and the light's much better.   Not swampy either.


 
The ground was pretty good yesterday. 
Can deal with wind although the risk of children losing their balloons increases


----------



## nagapie (Jul 17, 2011)

I saw lots of children pointing at balloons in the sky and crying yesterday. 

Ate from the Eritrean in the tent and had a veggie bhangra burger, both very good. 

It's a pity it's predicted to rain by 4. I quite enjoyed dancing in the rain yesterday but I'm on baby duty today so if it rains heavily, I'll have to leave.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

nagapie said:


> I was at the front for the Afo All Stars. They were well good *but too short.*







Badgers said:


> Weather seems to be a bit better today or am I just wishful thinking? Should try for an early start if possible.
> 
> Looking forward to it today and need to find some good food as I never ate yesterday. More time at the main arena I think and want to see the Berkley Owls then the Essex Dogs Display Team.



I think it's wishful thinking.  Wind has picked up.

I managed to squeeze through and see an owl or two on my way to the flower tents yesterday, but far too many tall adults with their kids hogging the owls


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2011)

Curse my wishful thinking


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm currently several miles away and people here have started building arks - it's biblical again. What's it like at Herne Hill?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'm currently several miles away and people here have started building arks - it's biblical again. What's it like at Herne Hill?



Posh rain


----------



## leanderman (Jul 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I'm currently several miles away and people here have started building arks - it's biblical again. What's it like at Herne Hill?


 
Just had a rain shower. But looking good for three clear hours to enjoy the show.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Posh rain


 
 

A torrent of olive oil


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 17, 2011)

*crosses off Josephine Ave and promotes guerrilla gig*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

Badgers said:


> A torrent of olive oil


 
Hah, a good shower now


----------



## leanderman (Jul 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> *crosses off Josephine Ave and promotes guerrilla gig*


 
Lashing down still. But I see lighter sky, even sun from the west.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh dear, it just got ugly


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Lashing down still. But I see lighter sky, even sun from the west.


 
Yes, but there's a big cloud covering it now


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh it's just rain...we laugh in the face of rain, we're *BRITISH!*


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 17, 2011)

I see a sunny patch. I might get dressed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

There's a big shower heading your way


----------



## Kanda (Jul 17, 2011)

This is worse than Walworths weather worries in the Glasto thread!


----------



## kalibuzz (Jul 17, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Oh it's just rain...we laugh in the face of rain, we're *BRITISH!*


 
I'm not.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

Massive shower and it looks like it may take a while to pass as I can't see Battersea Power Station


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh cock, can I be bothered now?


----------



## flickerx (Jul 17, 2011)

yeah total torrent downpour. Really bad. Loads of water gathering on tent roofs. Bad scene.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 17, 2011)

I was about to  head  down there on my bike from New Cross, however I saw a flash of lightening and heard the thunder, so I probably won't now.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2011)

Rain's stopped again now.....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I was about to  head  down there on my bike from New Cross, however I saw a flash of lightening and heard the thunder, so I probably won't now.


 

What's wrong with a bit of thunder and lightning.  Get yer arse down there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Rain's stopped again now.....


 

I can actually see blue sky in Battersea


----------



## flickerx (Jul 17, 2011)

its eased off now again, shame its so unreliable. Not many people watching the music, obviously nobody sitting on the grass. I liked seeing all the sheep and pigs. Some good food stalls too.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2011)

Fuck it, I think I'll go for a bit, rain or no rain.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

I aim to be there in around an hour.  I shall be with brolly (virtually unheard of for me!)


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2011)

Brollied up here too.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 17, 2011)

ah, the suns come out. Think I will now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2011)

OK, I'm putting my boots on.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

Big black cloud in West London alert heading this way


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't give a fuck anymore, I'm going.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a mega hangover... worst in years... way too much chucklehead


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

I hope you're all appreciating my up-to-the-minute weather reports?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2011)

Were you lot in the Albert last night, Drew? I saw someone had stuck a Chucklehead sticker up in the garden.. A lotta wobbling going on in there last night, figured it was down to the cider.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 17, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Big black cloud in West London alert heading this way



I see that. Just as I was getting ready to go. I'll wait till it passes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I see that. Just as I was getting ready to go. I'll wait till it passes.


 
Looks like it may clear soon.  Can see Battersea Power Station but Post Office Tower eastwards is all a bit dim and Shard is barely visible.

I'm leaving now anyway


----------



## Greebo (Jul 17, 2011)

I've just got back, used up the 2nd roll of film in the dry hour or so.  Oh the luxury of dry clothes, hot tea, and somewhere dry to sit down. 

The Owls did their act in the marquee nearest the main arena (because of the rain).   The pop choir did v well in spite of having a smaller & wetter audience (it rained right through their slot).

With smaller crowds it was a lot easier getting photos of the veg animals.  Got what I hope will be a good one of a really dirty grey sky contrasting with the astroglides, and an okayish one of the firemen doing their climb.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2011)

On way. Bit late. Wearing boots, shades, blazer, umpires hat and I love NYC bag. Shout out!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2011)

At Brixton stn. V late. Wearing boots, shades, blazer, umpire's hat and I love NYC bag. Shout out!


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2011)

About to crawl up the park, heavily laden with hangover.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2011)

I pity you guys!  I went for a quick survey but the crowds didn't quite sit right with me today. Think I might have spotted some urbs by the southernmost Chucklehead outlet, but wasn't sure and didn't feel like asking if they were from the internet. Sorry if anyone recognized me and thought I was a bit of a dick.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2011)

Goin to No Frills now


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 17, 2011)

You're going to have a rain window for a bit

http://www.raintoday.co.uk/


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> You're going to have a rain window for a bit
> 
> http://www.raintoday.co.uk/


 
SHUT YOUR FACE


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 17, 2011)

Prob not worth coming now? Went to urban art. Immediately got drenched. When it looked like it was going to piss down a 3rd time got bus down to brixton village to elephant. V good but no rain til we left.  Went back and bought couple of pics so had to bring them home.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

The only people I bumped into were non-urbanites.  I made sure I was carrying my distinguishing feature (ie. a bag of plants), but nobody approached me


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

Greebo said:


> I've just got back, used up the 2nd roll of film in the dry hour or so.  Oh the luxury of dry clothes, hot tea, and somewhere dry to sit down.
> 
> The Owls did their act in the marquee nearest the main arena (because of the rain).   The pop choir did v well in spite of having a smaller & wetter audience (it rained right through their slot).
> 
> With smaller crowds it was a lot easier getting photos of the veg animals.  Got what I hope will be a good one of a really dirty grey sky contrasting with the astroglides, and an okayish one of the firemen doing their climb.



We were leaving just as they were announcing fireman's climb and how they were going to climb Everest (think it was Everest) this weekend  

Took us 40 minutes to walk home


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 17, 2011)

I got there at around 4ish, glad I made the effort even if it was only for the last couple of hours


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I got there at around 4ish, glad I made the effort even if it was only for the last couple of hours


 
and it stopped raining for a while as well


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 17, 2011)

That chucklehead is basically ideal. Thang yew No Frills!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 17, 2011)

Just had a lovely weekend - despite the rain.  Although I've got the start of a stinky cold now.  Worth it though.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> That chucklehead is basically ideal. Thang yew No Frills!


Weren't they great?


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 17, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> SHUT YOUR FACE



I meant it would be nice for a bit 



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and it stopped raining for a while as well



See?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 17, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> That chucklehead is basically ideal. Thang yew No Frills!


 
Chucklehead at £4.50 for two pints of 7% alcohol. Complete bargain.

The rain was tolerable, with plenty of tents to hide in.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I meant it would be nice for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> See?



Soz *hic*


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 18, 2011)

Outstanding again


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

Ouch, my head


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Ouch, my head


 
this^^^

had a great time though


----------



## Greebo (Jul 18, 2011)

No hangover here - didn't drink enough for that.   Sympathies to those waking with a hangover - AFAIK you can get really bad ones off real cider.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

I think buying that last 4 pinter was a little over ambitious


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jul 18, 2011)

Day off


----------



## han (Jul 18, 2011)

that was so much fun! Epic. What a great weekend  And thanks to all who came to see the No Frills Band - you+Chucklehead made for a great audience! 

I was a bit gutted to miss Offline and The Scribes, but peaked too early on the Saturday - drinking throughout the day from lunchtime meant I was ready for beddy byes by 11! I hear it was a fantastic night


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 18, 2011)

That was good! It even stopped raining for the last couple of hours...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 18, 2011)

chucklehead has made my head hurt


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Day off


 
Next year this will be me ^

2012 dates yet?


----------



## T & P (Jul 18, 2011)

I went both on Saturday and Sunday, and yesterday it felt a lot busier and more buzzing despite the rain.

I saw a pretty good bird display that included this fellow






though the most impressive one was the small falcon that followed it. Cool as fuck.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2011)

I briefly saw Mrs M, when the BIG rain came down, I sought shelter in the complimentary therapy tent (it had been fairly empty before the rain ) 

Mrs M was heading for the tent, then veered away - I suspect Chucklehead may have caused her veer


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2011)

Uneven ground


----------



## se5 (Jul 18, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Next year this will be me ^
> 
> 2012 dates yet?


 
Assuming it follows pattern of 3rd weekend in July it will be 21-22 July 2012


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 18, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Mrs M was heading for the tent, then veered away - I suspect Chucklehead may have caused her veer


You'd be right there!


----------



## se5 (Jul 18, 2011)

se5 said:


> Assuming it follows pattern of 3rd weekend in July it will be 21-22 July 2012


 
(And they dont use excuse of poor attendance due to rain/ olympics in 2012/ general government cut backs to cancel it - although I think there would be a bit of an outcry if cancellation was proposed)


----------



## EastEnder (Jul 18, 2011)

Can they arrange for it to be on a sunny weekend next year?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 18, 2011)

EastEnder said:


> Can they arrange for it to be on a sunny weekend next year?


 
Let's hope so.  TBH I'm at a loss to understand why they arranged it for a wet one this year.  Madness!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Let's hope so.  TBH I'm at a loss to understand why they arranged it for a wet one this year.  Madness!


 
I hear that is why Aswad never showed up


----------



## nagapie (Jul 18, 2011)

I made it both days but Saturday timed my visit with the 3 hours of dryness, which was awesome. Sunday timed our visit so it started with a downpour so were a bit like rats throughout. Also my little one went mental when we took him to the music, far too over excited so on Sunday I had to leave just as Jonny Clarke started singing African Roots. 

On Sunday the mayor tried to do some baby cuddling with my son. He was fine with her attention until she tried to pick him up as he hates being picked up. Her baby hugging moment ended up in wailing toddler screams


----------



## tarannau (Jul 18, 2011)

Blimey, wasn't Luciano popular? Despite the weather, that was about the busiest and best tempered I've seen the music stage there.  Good choices for Sunday


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 18, 2011)

se5 said:


> (And they dont use excuse of poor attendance due to rain/ olympics in 2012/ general government cut backs to cancel it - although I think there would be a bit of an outcry if cancellation was proposed)


There seems to be a rumour going around Lambeth that there won't be one next year, but I can find no truth in this despite looking. They'd be mad to. Best PR possible for Lambeth (and London) and the event of the year.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 18, 2011)

I think the only possible response to such ridiculousness would be to do it anyway.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2011)

Loads of photos here!























http://www.urban75.org/blog/lambeth-country-show-2011-and-the-vegetable-animals/


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 18, 2011)

every year I think I got round to see everything - then I see your photos and realise I missed loads.... I just love love love the Country Show.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 19, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> There seems to be a rumour going around Lambeth that there won't be one next year, but I can find no truth in this despite looking. They'd be mad to. Best PR possible for Lambeth (and London) and the event of the year.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 19, 2011)

We met Louise of Nutty Tart fame at a small after-show gathering - she's ace!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2011)

Her nutty tart weren't bad either, I bagged a piece for 50p on Sunday afternoon


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2011)

They were all 50p slices.. we had several.  I think Rubytoogood knows her too.  Apparently the recipe is available online - they're fine about sharing it.  Lovely tart - it was much enjoyed by all of us!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2011)

They were 80p on Saturday.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> They were 80p on Saturday.


 
It was clever of them to do it like that - they were selling like hot cakes (or cold tarts)... once you got a taste for it, it was hard not to go back for more.  We spent quite a few 50ps in the end!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2011)

lol... he did say to me "have you had a piece yet? people are getting addicted!"


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2011)

We wanted to buy a whole tart but they weren't selling them - but we took their card as they do them to order.  I think they sell them at that farmer's market in Dulwich College.  We're unlikely to go out of our way to buy one, but should we come across them selling whole tarts, I could see us buying one!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 19, 2011)

Make one


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Might do!


----------



## eroom (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't suppose anyone took a photo of the Windsor/Middleton nuptials recreated in vegetable form did they?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 19, 2011)

eroom said:


> I don't suppose anyone took a photo of the Windsor/Middleton nuptials recreated in vegetable form did they?



Editor did. It's on his photo page


----------



## Greebo (Jul 19, 2011)

eroom said:


> I don't suppose anyone took a photo of the Windsor/Middleton nuptials recreated in vegetable form did they?


 I did, but the film's still being developed etc.  Might have an uploadable image or several by the weekend.


----------



## eroom (Jul 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Editor did. It's on his photo page


 
Satirical and edible: that's my kind of art.

Magnificent - thank you.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 20, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> They were all 50p slices.. we had several.  I think Rubytoogood knows her too.  Apparently the recipe is available online - they're fine about sharing it.  Lovely tart - it was much enjoyed by all of us!


Her site is down at the moment but the recipe is here;
http://www.itv.com/lifestyle/food/britainsbestdish/2010/nuttytartwithapricotsauce/default.html


----------



## Maggot (Jul 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I spent an hour in front of the main stage.  Anyone else there?
> 
> View attachment 16395
> 
> View attachment 16396



Yes, I saw Ska Cubano too - they were fantastic. Got my dancing feet on.

I managed to bump into lots of people i know without even looking for them. Timed the visit well, as I was there between downpours.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2011)

eroom said:


> I don't suppose anyone took a photo of the Windsor/Middleton nuptials recreated in vegetable form did they?









http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/lambeth-country-show-2011-amusing-animals.html


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2011)

This is the best I've got (phone camera style) - check out yer storm clouds:







The guy front and centre appears to be envisaging how his head will feel in the morning.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> This is the best I've got (phone camera style) - check out yer storm clouds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I reckon No. 8 shirt guy has a nose bleed.  Idiot, you don't bend your head back, you bend it forward!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 20, 2011)

You were at the front at that point I'd imagine (funk kings late on Sat).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> You were at the front at that point I'd imagine (funk kings late on Sat).



The *very front*


----------



## annama (Jul 21, 2011)

been lurking about here for a bit, but the request for photos has got me posting. here are some more pics of the royal vegging: 

T'was me that made it, and its been great to see all the enthusiasm for something i gave myself a headache making (that radish mouth was tricky), also, i am amazed that everyone has been so nice and not mentioned the terribleness of the horse!

(also im afraid i ahve no idea how to make the pics go the right way round)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2011)

annama said:


> been lurking about here for a bit, but the request for photos has got me posting. here are some more pics of the royal vegging:
> 
> T'was me that made it, and its been great to see all the enthusiasm for something i gave myself a headache making (that radish mouth was tricky), also, i am amazed that everyone has been so nice and not mentioned the terribleness of the horse!
> 
> (also im afraid i ahve no idea how to make the pics go the right way round)



loving your work !


----------



## annama (Jul 21, 2011)

why thankyou! 
i was on holiday the week before the Show without much planned and i may as a result have hit it a bit too hard; i had clean-sweep of the veg, fairy cake decoration and scarecrow comps. 
did everyone see the lady who made the garden in a back pack? when she won she carried it home! amazing. i hope she made it ok!


----------



## London_Calling (Jul 21, 2011)

Yep, 9/10.

Your only error was to not include Pippa Middleton


----------



## Onket (Jul 21, 2011)

Which scarecrow was yours?


----------



## annama (Jul 21, 2011)

i did buy a parsnip with the intention of rendering Pippa, but it was abandoned when the horse became troublesome. 

my scarecrow was the 1980s Russian Federation Rhythmic Gymnast.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 21, 2011)

annama said:


> been lurking about here for a bit, but the request for photos has got me posting. here are some more pics of the royal vegging:
> 
> T'was me that made it, and its been great to see all the enthusiasm for something i gave myself a headache making (that radish mouth was tricky), also, i am amazed that everyone has been so nice and not mentioned the terribleness of the horse!
> 
> (also im afraid i ahve no idea how to make the pics go the right way round)



Well done!

What was her dress made from?


----------



## annama (Jul 21, 2011)

kate? 
a potato with broad bean boobs, wrapped in leek, with a white cabage skirt.


----------



## eroom (Jul 22, 2011)

It's brilliant annama: you should be very proud.

Have you eaten them yet?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 24, 2011)

annama, I loved your Royal Veg-ing! Topical and ambitious. I thought it was great. Every year I send a photo report of the Lambeth Country Show to my ageing Ma up in the North-East and the veg animals are always the biggest hit.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2011)

Vegetable animals 2011 will be up later today, as soon as I've worked out how


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2011)

Coiled vegetable snake


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2011)

I think I was one of the few to record this year's Alternative Vegetable creations - theme: "idioms":











http://www.urban75.org/brixton/features/lambeth-country-show-2011-amusing-animals.html


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2011)

3 sausage dogs


(my favourite this year)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 28, 2011)

I like the Piece of Cake


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Crispy (Jul 28, 2011)

The maximum number of images per post is five


----------



## Dooby (Jul 28, 2011)

Greebo said:


> View attachment 16587


 
God the standard's gone right up! They're fantastic!  Didn't see them this year owing to no fucker being where they said they'd be


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2011)

See Minnie, I told you there was a caterpillar!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2011)

Crispy said:


> The maximum number of images per post is five


 
Yes, but it's difficult enough uploading this lot as it is - I may have mentioned elsewhere that my computer know how is on a need to know basis and this is stuff I haven't needed to know before.  BTW yes, could use flikr but prefer not to.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2011)

Essex dogs


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I like the Piece of Cake


Very ingenious, but I preferred give peas a chance.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2011)

A bit of local colour...

The smoothie was free, but you had to make it yourself.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2011)

The firemen's fundraising climb.  Didn't have time to get any closer before I had to get my camera out of the rain.  Anyway, it was my very last exposure on the film.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 28, 2011)

Slides and almost empty rides


----------

